# Thinking of a Garmin GPSMAP 62s?



## erginguney (Dec 30, 2005)

I think anyone who is considering the purchase of a new Garmin 62-series receiver should carefully read this new review, especially the part about accuracy while mountain biking:

GPSTracklog

For those who might be too lazy to look at the article, the bottom line is that reviewer noticed track errors with the 62s especially while biking at speed under a tree canopy that are significantly larger than those caused by a 60CSx under the same conditions. An upgrade of the firmware to a new version that's currently in beta did reduce these to a great extent. However, that didn't stop the reviewer from still concluding that *"it's probably not as good as the 60CSx under any and all conditions"*.

This is an example of why it can be a good idea to wait for reviews done by some competent people to show up before buying a brand new model of an electronic gadget. It seems like it might be a good idea to at least wait until the firmware of this model matures a little bit more (possibly past even the beta version that this reviewer tried out with better success).

I have to admit that I'm a 60CSx user and that this makes me secretly glad a little bit because it gives me a reason not to upgrade. I was looking for just such a reason to stay with my current unit.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I read that review, as well. I have actually been leaning away from that model lately for other reasons.

I've been looking to replace my E705, since I'm not really using the training features of it. I WOULD use the training features on a Forerunner, so I'm considering a F205 in addition to selling the E705 and my GPSMAP76CSx and buying an Oregon 450 for all-around outdoor use. I'm seeing that the 62 is pretty porky compared to the Oregon, and I keep reading that the screen visibility issues of previous Oregons seem to have been well addressed by the 450. The Oregon looks to be small enough to fit on my stem (with a good screen protector) and would fit better in a hip belt pocket on my hiking daypack than my current 76. I also dislike trying to enter text when saving waypoints on my 76, and it looks like the 62 will be no different in that respect.

I still haven't decided 100% on this strategy, but I have at least a week to decide before my replacement E705 makes it to my doorstep. I'd like to sell it NIB if I can, though there exists a chance Garmin will send me a refurb.


----------



## erginguney (Dec 30, 2005)

Sounds reasonable enough.

I had considered the Oregon line as a potential for an upgrade as well. The two things that are dealbreakers for me that turn me away from those models are the lack of a quad-helix antenna (and, hence, a backward step from my 60CSx in terms of accuracy) and the touchscreen (I do way too much zooming and page changes with my gloves on while I'm in motion and I worry that the touchscreen will not be very usable under those conditions).


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

erginguney said:


> Sounds reasonable enough.
> 
> I had considered the Oregon line as a potential for an upgrade as well. The two things that are dealbreakers for me that turn me away from those models are the lack of a quad-helix antenna (and, hence, a backward step from my 60CSx in terms of accuracy) and the touchscreen (I do way too much zooming and page changes with my gloves on while I'm in motion and I worry that the touchscreen will not be very usable under those conditions).


the lack of a quad-helix antenna makes me hesitate...but then I realize that my Edge doesn't have one, either, and it does pretty well for itself. I only wear full finger gloves in winter, and they have leather fingertips (softshell gloves), and I'd hope they'd work okay. otherwise I mostly leave the screen alone. I will mess with it a bit on my adventure rides, though, zooming, switching between map & computer screens and whatnot.


----------



## nexus666 (May 14, 2010)

hmm i was all set to grab a 62s this weekend. Im upgrading from an edge 305. I want the heart rate and cadence functions, otherwise id be happy with the 60 series which can be gotten very cheaply now. Given that the Beta firmware makes a big improvement to the 62 i would assume that most of the inaccuracies can be sorted out in further firmware upgrades. If i had a map capable gps id probably hold off till i knew for sure but as it is ill probably still grab one.

oh im also keen to sue the custom map function.

when i first got my 305 it would completely flip out when riding thru tunnels and under bridges, sometimes recording speeds of over 500km/h. i upgraded the firmware (which made no mention of this issue) and the problem was gone. garmin seems pretty good at refining successive firmware releases.


----------



## erginguney (Dec 30, 2005)

nexus666 said:


> hmm i was all set to grab a 62s this weekend. Im upgrading from an edge 305. I want the heart rate and cadence functions, otherwise id be happy with the 60 series which can be gotten very cheaply now. Given that the Beta firmware makes a big improvement to the 62 i would assume that most of the inaccuracies can be sorted out in further firmware upgrades. If i had a map capable gps id probably hold off till i knew for sure but as it is ill probably still grab one.


It seems to me like, as long as it's an improvement over what you currently have, you shouldn't have too much to complain about, no matter what.


----------



## BigLarry (Jul 30, 2004)

erginguney said:


> For those who might be too lazy to look at the article, the bottom line is that reviewer noticed track errors with the 62s especially while biking at speed under a tree canopy that are significantly larger than those caused by a 60CSx under the same conditions. An upgrade of the firmware to a new version that's currently in beta did reduce these to a great extent. However, that didn't stop the reviewer from still concluding that *"it's probably not as good as the 60CSx under any and all conditions"*.
> 
> This is an example of why it can be a good idea to wait for reviews done by some competent people to show up before buying a brand new model of an electronic gadget. It seems like it might be a good idea to at least wait until the firmware of this model matures a little bit more (possibly past even the beta version that this reviewer tried out with better success).


The 60CSx also had some major tracking errors when it first came out using the new receiver chip. Eventually, after a couple months, it was all sorted out with firmware upgrades.

Yes, it's always good advice to wait a few months until all the hidden problems are exposed. We'll see what happens on this. It may still be my preferred upgade, depending on what else Garmin produces.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Somebody went out and reported some accuracy measurements of a few GPS receivers. They've actually figured a way to quantify them. The 62st seems to be quite similar to the Oregon 450, and both came out on average better than the PN-40. All three of these were significantly better than an iPhone.

http://geocachingpodcast.com/a-first-look-at-gpsmap-62st-and-oregon-450-accuracy/


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

NateHawk said:


> Somebody went out and reported some accuracy measurements of a few GPS receivers. They've actually figured a way to quantify them. The 62st seems to be quite similar to the Oregon 450, and both came out on average better than the PN-40. All three of these were significantly better than an iPhone.
> 
> https://geocachingpodcast.com/a-first-look-at-gpsmap-62st-and-oregon-450-accuracy/


Speaking of iPhone accuracy, or lack of......
I found this on Groundspeak Forums. These are the guys that started geocaching and made it so incredibly popular. Now they feel that the error in smart phone gps could wreck the whole sport.  

Some of us already knew who inaccurate they can be, but hey, like Billy Crystal said, "it is better to look good than to feel good", or to paraphrase, you look all modern and metro and cool with your iPhone on your bike. 

Bring your iPhones out here with me........


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I read part of that discussion, too, slocaus. interesting read, and yes, it's totally in line with a common sense assessment of smart phone gps receivers.


----------

